# Will FB's replace windsocks someday?



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

Do you guys think that when more people start hunting with full bodies it will make it harder and harder to have success with North winds and other windsocks? I mean I can see two sides of the argument: 
I believe most people on this form will agree that Texas rags no longer are efficient when hunting snows because of the decoy revolution. So this would lead me to believe that if people start hunting with full bodies that someday windsocks will be worthless because of the realism that full bodies offer.

Or other side I can see is that since the vast majority of birds that we kill now are all Juvies that these juvies wont have time to get that smart and will always continue to decoy into windsocks.

Are we making the birds so smart that someday socks will be as worthless as texas rags????


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

That would make sense. However, the price of fullbodies and the hassle it takes to haul them around will always limit how many guys use them. I don't believe the windsock/sillosock decoy style will vanish anytime soon or become less effective because a few guys are running fullbody spreads.

Alex


----------



## dkcaller14 (Nov 29, 2006)

I agree, I could not afford to spend 100 bucks to buy just a dozen decoys. It is hard for guys like me who are in college and lacking in the funds department to spend that kind of money.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

The decoy companies will keep on competeing with each other and hopefully that will strart to drive down the price of some of the full bodies.

I wonder what the next revolution will be for decoys? It seems like they have gotten pretty close to ultimate realism already.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I hope everyone goes to full bodies so I don't have as many spreads like mine.  Windsocks aren't going anywhere IMO.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Windsocks will be the main stream for decoying snows, you can't beat them for setup time, compactness, and durability. One can obtain a nice size spread with a lot less dollars and have the movement in the spread that is needed to hunt snows with success. You never hear any paint problems with windsocks  IMO


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Short answer is NO. Goosegrinder said it well.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

no full bodies will not replace windscocks because they are to expensive anyway there really isn't a need for them when windscocks work just fine. wile i was saveing up to buy decoys i used to use plastic shoping bags for snow geese and they work just fine for the hunter on a buget


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

when I win the lottery an all fullbody snow outfit will be my first purchase along with 3 20 foot enclosed trailers and 3 ford powerstrokes to pull them. and maybe hiring 5-10 migrant workers to set it up. :beer:


----------



## Slowmo (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't think so. We hunt w/ 200 fullbodies, and having been trying just those lately w/o much success. I think we still need to put out 4 to 5 hundred windsocks for success. I'll also say that putting 1 or 2 windsocks in with the family groups of fullbodies looks great to me to add some different movement. Looks great to me, but I don't know about to the geese.


----------

